# Need Tecumseh Specs



## Paul Blakemore (Jun 30, 2008)

Starting a project with a small gokart using a Tecumseh Engine Model OHH60 71106D; Engine Family YTPXS 1951AB; Displacement 195.

I need the torque curve for this engine and the idle + cruise RPM.

The info would be appreciated (thanks ahead of time) but is it possible to see the manuals on-line?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the link below will get you what you need. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf


----------



## Paul Blakemore (Jun 30, 2008)

Geo replied:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think the link below will get you what you need. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geo, thanks for the link to the repair manual. This will be very helpful information.
But right now I am in the design stage for a device that will use the Tecumseh engine as a power source. So my immediate need is for the design specs for engine torque at idle speed and at operating speed. The repair manual has this statement on page 16:
"...then locate the recommended HIGH and LOW R.P.M. setting according to microfiche card ..."

That's the thing I'm trying to find out. Do you or anyone else have that microfiche card?
What I really need right now is the torque curve.

Hope you or someone else can help.
Paul


----------

